
AWS Webinars for November 2015 – Learn About New Services and Best Practices - Oatseller
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-webinars-for-november-2015-learn-about-new-services-and-best-practices/
======
cyzhu
I stop my aws service .

